# The Case of the Stolen Betta



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

(okay, I don’t know about you guys, but I’m getting a bit tired of the countless doom and gloom stories. Here is something a bit less cliché compared to the 5 or 10 other stories. Enjoy  )
-
Darkness encases the space around the sleeping figure. Not a single creature stirs, and the only noise is the steady whoosh of the air conditioning during the stifling night. Peace reigns, and silence is her consort. However, the quiet is broken by the squeal of an electric guitar as an alarm sounds. With a groan, the figure lifts up an arm and slaps at the clock a few times before the noise ceases. For a moment, the girl lays still, as if the few choppy movements cost her immense amounts of energy. Then, with a sigh, she opens her eyes and trudges across the room to flip a switch, instantly banishing the sweet darkness in favor of eye searing light. The light reflects off a tank as the girl stumbles into another room and closes the door. Presently, the sound of a shower’s rushing water is heard.
--------
Blinding light burns through the veil of sleep, and for a moment I am disorientated. I flash forward, from the ever-live plant, across a plain of white gravel and then I bump my nose into the clear glass. With a wail, I shake my blue head back and forth. “Ow oh my gosh ow oh ow ow ow owwwww!”
-
My cries of pain are interrupted by a rude voice “Shaddup will ya?”
- 
Despite the throbbing pain, I make myself stop whining, as I try to control my anger. However, temper wins, and I whirl around to face the netting to my left. Half flaring, I glare at the blurry outline of my neighbor. “I’ll shut up when that red gob of yours is ripped off by the shrimp on your side!”
-
The betta guffaws before scoffing “That pee-wee shrimp isn’t even a fraction of my size.”
-
I retort “Ah, but it’s getting hungry don’tcha know? If you consistently eat its food, chances are it’ll get hungry… and go looking for its dinner.” I finish off my eerie reply with a light chuckle.
-
The red betta’s voice sounds hesitant when he says “But… but it wouldn’t do that to me!”
-
“Why not?” I retort “It does have claws, doesn’t it?”
-
Clearly a fish out of water, he decides to change the subject “How would I know ya bloody blue moron? How would you know? You’ve been here less than a week! As feminine as you are, you probably don’t have a scale of sense in your punny little brain cavity.”
-
I grit my teeth, and huff “Numbskull, I’m a girl! And speaking of cavities, I’ll bet you that you’ve got one rotting through the pitiful excuse you call your brain!”
-
Before he can think up a decent reply, our early morning banter is cut to a close. A face looms next to my side of the tank and a muffled noise cuts through the water and reverberates throughout the whole tank. The noise is familiar, for the face as said that twice a day, every day so far. Though I don’t understand what the thing says, I immediately swim to the surface, and lurk about, for after the noise is made, a giant claw comes into view, and I am able to peck my food from it. I wait, certain food will come. After a while of waiting and no instant gratification, I swim around confounded by the lack of grub. After what seems and eternity of anxiety, the claw looms above head. I eagerly flash up to the waterline, able to see the food in its clutches. 
-
Directly beneath it, I wait for it to lower and drop the food before me. However, once again there is a delay. The face is making more noises, and the claw doesn’t move down. “What is going on? Come on Claw, come on! I really want my food. Pretty please with a bloodworm on top?” I beg to the claw, hoping it’ll relent. To my disappointment, it doesn’t. Instead, it wiggles a bit, causing my meal to wiggle above my nose, tantalizing me, but out of reach. My silver eyes stay glued to the claw as I continue my bargaining. When it still refuses to relent, I swish my fins, irritated and hungry. Having nothing to lose and a meal to gain, I growl “Okay, no more Miss nice fins. If you won’t come to me, I’m coming for you!” with that, I launch myself upwards, aiming for my food.
-
The leap takes me away from the water, and for what feels like minutes, I am suspended in air, feeling incredibly heavy compared to in the water. However, still flying upwards, I open my mouth and snatch my prize from the Claw’s grasp. Then, time seems to speed up, and suddenly I find myself back in the water with a full belly. For a moment, I am still, then the excitement of my accomplishment bubbles up from my stomach and explodes out as I crow “I did it!” Eagerly, I dart to the mesh and peer in to the other side “Hey, Red Gob! I got my food, did you?!”
-
The red betta growls and mutters something. I don’t take the time to hear, rather I swim a victory lap around my side of the tank and then swim to the red shrimp on my side of the tank. “I did it! I did it! I did it!” The poor thing, obviously unable to understand why I am so ecstatic, looks threatened and then decides to back away. Being hyperactive, I don’t take the time to figure out why the little guy is so frightened. It is too bad I don’t take the time to look behind me.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh. Very nice! Please continue!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

THANK YOU for writing a happy story! =] And a MYSTERY at that! =D

"Not a single creature stirs.... Peace reigns, and silence is her consort."
 XD
Please continue this soon!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Must. Not. Let. This. Post. Dieeeeee. *Gasp*


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

oh, it's gonna be an awesome story, I know it! Continue!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll try my best to update soon, but right now my schedual is basicaly: wake up, go to school, come home, do homework, stop for dinner, do more homework, and at 11:30 stop whatever homework I'm doing and go to sleep, wake up, finish unfinished homework, go to school...
I'll start typing the next chapter in little 10-20 minute spurts during a homework break. I'll update evenutally, I promise


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thank you! You have a busy schedule!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

That was great!  Keep going!


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

OMG! You should right like a whole book and get it published! That was GRATE!!! LOVED IT!!!!! =3


----------

